# FreeBSD 9-RC1 issue



## alie (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

I keep getting this error while booting my system:

```
kldload: can't load ng_ubt: File exists
```

Anyone have any idea what's wrong with my system?


----------



## adamk (Oct 28, 2011)

It means that either that kernel module is already loaded, or that driver is compiled directly into the kernel.  It does not, necessarily, mean that anything is wrong with your system.

Adam


----------



## alie (Oct 28, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> It means that either that kernel module is already loaded, or that driver is compiled directly into the kernel.  It does not, necessarily, mean that anything is wrong with your system.
> 
> Adam



Thanks for the reply, but is there any work around to solve this issue?


----------



## adamk (Oct 28, 2011)

There is no issue to solve...  If you dislike seeing the message for some strange reason, check to see if ng_ubt is already loaded as a module and, if so, find the spot in your system's start up where it's trying to get loaded a second time, and disable it.

Or just don't look at the message.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, but is there any work around to solve this issue ?



Remove the line loading that module from /boot/loader.conf.  It's not a workaround, it's a cure!


----------



## alie (Oct 29, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Remove the line loading that module from /boot/loader.conf.  It's not a workaround, it's a cure!



That's it the issue, i couldn't find ng_ubt on /boot/loader.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, it's Bluetooth, not the wireless I thought on first look.  Rebuild your kernel without that module.  The newish /etc/devd/usb.conf is loading it on detection.


----------

